# Telehandlers??



## SnoPro Inc (Sep 24, 2010)

Anyone use them? Bob Cat JD Cat? Seem like they would be nice, being able to reach out 20+ feet.


----------



## mwadeson (Nov 29, 2010)

years ago i used a cat one they work good for stacking and loading but not for pushing they power out to quick i think


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

That's wierd, I was just talking about this today. Found a JCB cheap with bucket and forks, has skidsteer plate. It would be nice to have around, and I assume would push an 8-10' box............


----------



## rwilliamson (Oct 18, 2009)

Which JCB?
We've been plowing and stacking about an acre with a little 520-20 since 2007.
It has a light 6 ft. grapple bucket and an adapted 7' Meyer,which is a bit small for light stuff,but about right when it's deep and drifted
R.


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

I've never run one for snowplowing but use to load ships with them while in the military. I dont think extending it each time to reach the 20ft is a practical way to stack snow. Just from observing others and looking at the rental yard brochures its push on newer snow contractors to get winter use out of them. If I owned one for other uses in the summer though I could see its merits.


----------



## SnoPro Inc (Sep 24, 2010)

I was just thinking it may be nice to have a crab walk and 4 wheel steering, along with a long boom. But then again i have never done snow with one, so i cant disagree with you guys. that and they go pretty quick, they'd be nice with a plow maybe not so much a pusher


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*We run a JCB 524-50*

with a 10' Kage and a Salter mounted on the rear. We will get some photos posted, but it is an incredible machine, best of all worlds in our opinion, it's 85 HP and it has no issues with the 10' Kage.


----------



## SnoPro Inc (Sep 24, 2010)

gd8boltman;1146523 said:


> with a 10' Kage and a Salter mounted on the rear. We will get some photos posted, but it is an incredible machine, best of all worlds in our opinion, it's 85 HP and it has no issues with the 10' Kage.


I'll look forward to seeing photos of it!


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

With crab walk your going to want to only use it a few times and it will slow you down engaging going back to normal steering. Even with four wheel steering its still a clumsy machine just to long and will have visiability issues. Remeber its just it doesnt have the cycle time of normal loaders. Just trying to help because I think you'd be much happier stacking with a proper loader. Its a great platform for forklift and material moving on a jobsite that doesnt require the speed snowplowing does.


----------



## SnoPro Inc (Sep 24, 2010)

shooterm;1146982 said:


> With crab walk your going to want to only use it a few times and it will slow you down engaging going back to normal steering. Even with four wheel steering its still a clumsy machine just to long and will have visiability issues. Remeber its just it doesnt have the cycle time of normal loaders. Just trying to help because I think you'd be much happier stacking with a proper loader. Its a great platform for forklift and material moving on a jobsite that doesnt require the speed snowplowing does.


You bring up a good point. maybe a normal loder is the way to go.


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*Based on the performance of ours*



SnoPro Inc;1147090 said:


> You bring up a good point. maybe a normal loder is the way to go.


I would respectfully disagree. It also depends much on your applications, ours are well suited for a telehandler. We have great ground speed (19 mph), great ground clearance, with 4 wheel steer the manuverability is awesome, roomy cab, and the ability to stack snow is a bonus.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

We have a JD 3800 telehandler it's articulated so it's more like a small loader.


----------



## rwilliamson (Oct 18, 2009)

I also disagree.
I doubt that ours,actually a 520-50, will go 19mph,,maybe 12-15 and will turn a 10' circle.
There is no crab steer,but it hasn't been a problem.It's 4 wheel only.
It will lift over 5000lb,16' up,but when plowing and stacking,I use the boom fully retracted,unless I'm pushing back a tall bank.
Extending and retracting is slowish,but up and down cycles are pretty good
I regularly plow the lot in 3rd after a light 6".
I would say that a machine that is halfway between a skidsteer and a backhoe with the lift capacity of a decent forklift as well as pretty decent auxiliary hydraulics,is something lots of guys should look at.
This unit was a major step up from an old H60 Payloader.
R


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

I still think even in JDDaves video it looks slow and awkward when your using the bucket/arm. I cant imagine its any cheaper then a comparable loader either. I understand the think out of the box ideas and respect other experience but I'll still dont see a role for it unless you had one just sitting around for other stuff.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

shooterm;1147563 said:


> I still think even in JDDaves video it looks slow and awkward when your using the bucket/arm. I cant imagine its any cheaper then a comparable loader either. I understand the think out of the box ideas and respect other experience but I'll still dont see a role for it unless you had one just sitting around for other stuff.


There is nothing slow or awkard about it. The snow we were pushing was about as heavy as possible and he's lifting it slowly because we didn't want to break every rubber block on the sectional pusher. The 3800 will keep up to any comercial loader it's size. This is also a snow only machine. I bought it brand new so I knew what it could do before I purchased it.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

I will chime in here. I bought a bobcat versahandler this summer I believe it weighs 16000#'s and rated lift is 7000#'s We built a 5 yard bucket for it in the shop last month and last week I actually got to run it loading trucks with snow for several hours and I have to say I can load trucks just as fast as one of my wheel loaders with the same size bucket the only thing I noticed as different is if the pile gets tight you just dont have the weight to ram it apart as well but I personally thought it worked very well. And for having around the shop, incredibly handy for many things. I really like the machine. Pros 18mph travel speed 4wheel steer, good cab, uses less fuel than my loaders, handy for many other things (great for picking the good apples from the top of the tree) also very good for putting snow in a deep ditch where you cant drive. Cons the boom tends to create a blind spot to the right when in certain positions.


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*Ours is a 2009*



rwilliamson;1147447 said:


> I also disagree.
> I doubt that ours,actually a 520-50, will go 19mph,,maybe 12-15 and will turn a 10' circle.
> There is no crab steer,but it hasn't been a problem.It's 4 wheel only.
> It will lift over 5000lb,16' up,but when plowing and stacking,I use the boom fully retracted,unless I'm pushing back a tall bank.
> ...


524-50, and yes it does go 19 mph. As always, each to their own based on their application. We ran a skid on this route for a few years, and the telehandler beats it hands down, not even close... Plus we can push back piles with the reach and put the big snow bucket on to load with. I am just making an observation based on our situation, and mentioning that nobody should discount their abilities.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

They seem like a good machine for snow removal. I think a tractor or loader will out perform a small to medium telehandler but not one like JD Dave's. The only problem with the smaller ones is that most of them do not have a float function so you would be adjusting the plow all the time unless you have a chain lift mount for the plow.


----------



## rwilliamson (Oct 18, 2009)

gd8boltman
I believe you've misunderstood me.
I agree with you.
At the top I stated that we have 520-20,then I corrected that in the later post to OURS is a 520-50.
Awkward,but that's me.

Jelinek
Mine has the equivalent of a chain lift, a steel tube with stops welded on(poorly), slides inside a slightly bigger tube.
R


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

They are great in the right application. We have used a bobcat handler for 8 yrs on one job that we have to reach out and dump over a fence. The bobcat machines hold up very well. A friend has a Cat that has 260 hrs on it and is on his second boom,and had to fight Cat to stand behind it.


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

Past two days we've been heavy into stacking others snow sites. I've been to about twenty different sites and two really stuck out,lumber yards. I worked around all the outbuildings/lumber and had place all the snow between yes a FENCE and railroad ditch. First thing that came to my mind is a telehandler would be pretty neat here. Oh well I see where this machine could really shine.


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

normal telehandlers seem like they would have as many drawbacks as they would advantages.....

that said I also purchased a Deere 3800 telehandler like JD. Its a 120hp machine articulated like a loader but has a 18' dump hieght.....think huge tall piles....nice also to go up to a curb or sensitive area and still push pile back with hydro power not wheel power.

I however was the rare person who got a Deere lemon.....machine was extremely problem ladened and as such Deere finally bought me out of it and got me into a small loader instead. Owned lots of Deere stuff first one and only problem machine and they took care of me.....that said I really wished I had been able to keep it....it was an awesome snow mover....nice cab too


----------



## SnoPro Inc (Sep 24, 2010)

SD-Dave;1160721 said:


> normal telehandlers seem like they would have as many drawbacks as they would advantages.....
> 
> that said I also purchased a Deere 3800 telehandler like JD. Its a 120hp machine articulated like a loader but has a 18' dump hieght.....think huge tall piles....nice also to go up to a curb or sensitive area and still push pile back with hydro power not wheel power.
> 
> I however was the rare person who got a Deere lemon.....machine was extremely problem ladened and as such Deere finally bought me out of it and got me into a small loader instead. Owned lots of Deere stuff first one and only problem machine and they took care of me.....that said I really wished I had been able to keep it....it was an awesome snow mover....nice cab too


Exactly, you can never have everything, so one must pick and choose the advantages and draw backs, but i can see a tele handler being a profitable machine for lots where snow storage space is limited. stack it up rather then pile it out. Thats too bad about your deere though, glad to hear they treated you right though, another plus for john deere.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Our 3800 pushing banks back. http://s181.photobucket.com/albums/x277/JDDave/?action=view&current=SANY0116.flv


----------



## SnoPro Inc (Sep 24, 2010)

Looks like it does is quite easily too! Great video!



JD Dave;1160900 said:


> Our 3800 pushing banks back. http://s181.photobucket.com/albums/x277/JDDave/?action=view&current=SANY0116.flv


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

JD Dave;1160900 said:


> Our 3800 pushing banks back. http://s181.photobucket.com/albums/x277/JDDave/?action=view&current=SANY0116.flv


JD great video....just makes me wish I still had my 3800....but couldn't stand holding breath everytime I turned the key on it.

such a great snow machine....


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

SD-Dave;1162355 said:


> JD great video....just makes me wish I still had my 3800....but couldn't stand holding breath everytime I turned the key on it.
> 
> such a great snow machine....


Yeah ours has been pretty good (touch wood) Makes me nervous when you talk about it. This is the 7th winter for it. It only has 600 hrs on it.


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

Yeah my went after 100 hrs.....12 repairs including electrical fire and major transmission seal failure for highlights.....think your safe by now


----------

